# Advice needed.



## JulieCN (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi all.  I've currently had 3 rounds of IVF. 2 BFNs then I got a positive in July but they found nothing at my 7 week scan. 😞 Every time everything apparently has been fine. They think I may be borderline having PCOS but say that shouldn't be an issue.  I have 4 embryos in the freezer and although I can't wait to start again, I'm super scared to try again in case it doesn't work. I've been trying to eat a better, more nutritious diet and get my weight down a little. I also Googled implantation issues and thyroid levels popped up, apparently free T4/ free T3 are the more important ones to check, I recall having some tests done before I first starting with IVF but can't remember exactly what. I was wondering about getting mine checked as I do have various symptoms of it. I just don't know if it's best to go to my GP or wait until I'm ready for my next round and talk to the nurses at the clinic although I don't want them thinking they aren't doing their job properly. 🙄


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

firstly you do what you want to do never mind anyone else, if they take it personally tuff its their job but your life!

second - have you tried any steroids or blood thinners? how about intralipids, these are the things you can ask for without tests being done for immune issues, you doc can check for T3/T4 but NK cells has to be done at a specialist clinic and at a cost. these are the natural killer cells that kills off colds and flu but also any foreign bodies - embryos! - lie lie and lie some more to your doc, they wont help you unless you stand firm and fib a little, they don't get it and as time passes on you the one still trying, it doesn't hurt to push it a little.

here is a really good link to ask questions for your doc, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0

good luck xx


----------



## Blueberry girl (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi JulieCN,
I'm sorry for your loss. I'm in a similar position to you and agree with Alex 1979.
Our issue is male factor (azoospermia). 1st icsi negative, 2nd positive but miscarried at 6 weeks and then FET last month which was negative.
Our clinic said that for the NK cell tests they would have to send us to London to have the blood taken then the sample has to be sent to America to test! They said they didn't bother much with the tests and just put people on the immune drugs anyway. So last time they put me on predisolone just in case i had any immune issues but it still didn't work!

I'm at a loss whether I have immune issues or whether we've just had bad luck. sperm sample when they managed to get some was good, lining is always good and embryos are always blasts or hatching blasts   Doesn't make sense that it isn't working.

I would advice you to go to your GP. I went last week wondering if he'd laugh me out of the room but he was really nice. Having read up on Antinuclear Antibodies I suspected whether I may have rheumatoid arthritis because I have a swollen knuckle. After examination it turns out it's just a cyst on my knuckle, but good to get it checked out! I explained our situation about immunes testing and he was very helpful, I go back this week for a full blood work up- he suggested thyroid, arthritis and diabetes were good tests to have and said the results may give us a clue to whats going on. It's not the full on detailed tests that the hospital would do but it's something! And it feels good to do something pro-active whilst we wait for our next cycle.

Good luck! Go to the doctors and don't worry about offending people. It's too important! I really hope you find some answers.
xxx


----------

